# (SOS....SOS.....) Maya 8.0 Serial Key or AW.DAT File



## rose tamang (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Friends,

I've a Maya 8.0 in my DVD. I lost my serial key or could not find the AW.DAT file.

Please help me complete my Maya installation.

Please  be quick to response.


rose


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

We don't know MAYA.... Who is She


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have a genuine copy?


----------



## rose tamang (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah!! 
I've a genuine copy of Maya 8.0


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

rose tamang said:


> Yeah!!
> I've a genuine copy of Maya 8.0


Well I thought it's Fake thats why I replied like that


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah its best to contact the company and that is one reason piracy is so popular. anyways, don't be lured from that, I'm not supporting piracy, I just want them to find a simpler way for us to register.
a few months back my motherboard developed a fault and i realised that some softwares need to be registered again because of this. Now that's trouble. So I loved it when i found out google sketchup which is free. I am yet to try it but i'm sure that it would be as good as picasa or chrome..... or google search!

BTW, how much does MAYA 8.0 cost?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have installed it/ uninstalled it, try this:
*pcsupport.about.com/od/productkeysactivation/tp/topkeyfinder.htm

Otherwise contact your vendor


----------

